# my halloween costume test run



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

so i am going as a civil war union soldier. this is just testing the outfit on so i dont have on any hand or eye make up, or contacts or slimy blood on the intestines. i hope you enjoy. :xbones:


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks fantastic!!! Don't forget to dirty up your hands


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

here he is without the jacket or hat ** remember this is just a test run to see the outfit on. I will post a finished version later on this month with contacts, make-up and dirty hands and teeth and accessories. just thought i'd share a sneak peak.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great, are you going to have a friend as Zombie Reb, so you'll have someone to battle?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this looks awesome!


----------



## soyunpecador (Jan 21, 2010)

to an extent i am going to have a confederate friend with me.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

badass


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love the look


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

You looka mauvelous!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Agreed - very cool!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

disemboweled soldier zombie, nicely done!


----------

